# Hi there, I just joined ^___^



## Pickle (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm an 18 year old graphic design student and I really enjoy photography - luckily my cat George makes the perfect model. He absolutely loves being photographed. He's a ginger tom about 8 years old; we aren't completely sure as the rescue center we got him from in 2004 weren't sure of his age either. We were originally going to get kittens but decided on rescue cats instead.

Anyway, hello there cat forum! I decided to join because I'm suspicious that everyone else is getting a little tired of hearing about how much I adore him, so I thought to come here.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, we *love* cat stories, and even better ... we *love* cat photos!
heidi =^..^=

_ps, beautiful avatar pic_


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I love orangie kitties! Pictures, please!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures :?:


----------



## Pickle (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooops! Here are a couple of photos


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, George looks almost unreal in that last picture, like a purrfect little kitty statue. 

Gorgeous George!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The Oreo picture is cute


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! Put me on the orange kitty lover list too. George is so cute . . . and I love that Oreo picture.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep. People at work think I'm obsessed. There's a guy down the hall who just adoped 6 cats but he's kept his crazy cat dudeishness mostly on the downlow.

Another of my work friends just dropped to cat behavior article at my desk 'cause cats are my major interest now but I try not to tell LONG stories about them to non-cat people.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Pickle, we're happy to welcome you and George. We'll be looking for more pictures from you! We're all cat crazy, of course, but we also love good photography! And talk all you want.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

What a CUTIE!  How old ?


----------



## tobergill (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome Pickle,I am pretty new here myself.
Love pics of your boy,
Glad you are able to post nice big pics cos ,keeps telling me my pics are too big. :x

Edit.Trying again.









Edit again.........See I cant get a bigger pice than that.


----------



## levi-james maddox. (Mar 12, 2010)

That's adorable! He looks so relaxed and even smug in the second picture, haha. What a cutie.


----------



## Einherjar (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forums!  Nice to see another graphic designer on board, as I am one myself.

Very handsome orange tabby too.


----------

